# Gwire seems to have stopped transmitting



## RobertJohnDavis (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone know what to do? During an operating session today, my Gwire throttle seems to have stopped transmitting. Track power is good, the engines (both QSI) are getting juice. Display OK on the controller, so it seems it has battery power. 

I figure I pushed the wrong button at some point, but what now?



Rob


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm sure others with more experience will chime in, but I know I've accidentally hit the F9 button while ide, which sends the QSI board into standby or some such non-responsive mode. I just cycle the power on the track and all becomes right with the world again. In theory, you're supposed to be able to hit the F6 key to wake it, but I must have been doing something wrong there because it never woke up for me pushing that button (And I could be reading the manual incorrectly about F6 waking it, too). The other thought would be to make sure you didn't accidentally change the channel of the transmitter relative to the G-wire receiver. 

That's about as in-depth as I can go on troubleshooting that issue (beyond making sure the wire is secure between the G-wire and QSI board). 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In the manual, you use TWO F9's to enter the first stage of "shutdown", where the sounds are still on, but the loco will not move. Two more, and the loco "idles".... Two more and it is shutdown. 

To start the loco, the startup sequence is TWO F6's... 

You might want to read the manual a bit more closely, it defines the "timing" that tells you what TWO presses are as opposed to pressing the Function key twice... too far apart, it's two instances of the function key press, close enough together, it's the "special" command. 

As I have recommended before, read the HO manual that can be downloaded from the site to get better information. There's lots of features in this decoder and when you use them, it helps to know them well. (Yeah I know, now comes the bitching about how big the manual is). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial on F9 and F6. (I have downloaded the manual. Digesting it is another issue which takes significantly longer.) I was rather hoping yours might have been one of the "more experienced" voices to which I referred who might be able to offer Rob some in-depth insight beyond my cursory suggestions based on what I've encountered in my fumbling around with accidentally pushing this button vs. that. 

Later, 

K


----------



## RobertJohnDavis (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all, 

Thank you for the suggestions. 

I am an HO scaler, too, and have a lot of experience with QSI chips and did try the F9/F6 combos as both memory and the manual suggest. Nothing. In fact, the second locomotive I tried had not been on the track all day, so it was "fresh" which makes me think it is the controller, not the chip. 

There doesn't seem to be a "READ" function on the Gwire throttle where it can confirm that it even "sees" the locomotive. 

I have an Airwire throttle, so I guess the next step is to dig that out and see if the engines respond to it. 

Since I got the Gwire, I haven't used the Airwire. This is my first Gwire glitch. 

Hmmmmm 

All the best! 

Rob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's worth trying a reset on the QSI... if you have the reed switch hooked up... 

No insult intended Kevin, I will add the F9 thing to my tips, it's a common problem when people start pushing buttons. The startup and shutdown sequence commands should be the first thing people learn, since you can get where the loco won't move, but everything else works. 

Rob, one thing you have not done is give a bit more detailed information. Do you get any sounds from the loco at all? 

My guess if both locos have quit, it's not the receiver/decoders... highly unlikely they BOTH changed/failed at the same time. 

I'd investigate the transmitter first. 

Are you using the NCE cab or the CVP one? Is there any possibility that the antenna connection is damaged? 

Regards, Greg


----------

